
Frequently asked questions about your craniotomy - bookofjoe
http://www.thewhitereview.org/fiction/frequently-asked-questions-craniotomy/
======
basicplus2
"We fill our days with doing laundry, replacing our brake pads at the auto
shop, or making a teeth-cleaning appointment with the dentist, in the
expectation that everything will be fine.

But it won’t.

There will be a day that kills you or someone you love.

Such a perspective is actually quite comforting. Taken in that light, a
craniotomy can be a relaxing experience, rather than one of abject terror."

